# Calcutta Gold versus Silver



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have heard that the Gold is designed for saltwater and the silver for fresh water. Is this correct? Or are the the same but just different finishes.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Just use the one that matches best with the rod and clean it well! I like silver on a navy blue rod and gold with black!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I use the Calcutta only in salt water. I rinse them off after use and they are good to go. It they accidently get dunked I will have them cleaned and lubed.


----------



## neale (Jun 13, 2007)

Via E-Mail two years ago, Shimano advised me that the gold Calcuttas were designed for salt water use. I've had the understanding that the silver was for fresh water and the gold for the salt. At one time the silver cost about $10 less (if memory serves) than the gold version. Not sure they sell the silver ones anymore and I don't have any of the them, but if I had one I would not be reluctant to use it in the salt. Would replace the bearings with the anti-rust versions though. My understanding is that the silver is a cast frame and the gold is a forged frame and therefore stronger. At least this is what I was told when I bought my first ones about 10 years ago.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

$10 does not seem like enough to even cover the cost of ARB's.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

They are both ok to use in the salt. The gold ones are just the newer model.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

MattK said:


> They are both ok to use in the salt. The gold ones are just the newer model.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The gold anodizing was indeed intended for use in saltwater. Several customers still use the silver 200's in the salt with no problems as long as they have been properly maintained. The old 200's have been discontinued for a while now.


----------

